# Steroid Testing Lab?



## MAD King (May 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am somehow tired of gambling with my health with the gear I receive and I would like to have some gear tested from time to time.
Does anyone know a lab here in the USA which tests for the ingredients as well as microbiotic and chemical contaminants?

I would like to start with the latest reviews I read on a steroid lab.

Thanks


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 10, 2016)

You will not find a lab here in the states unless you know someone personally working at a lab. There are ones in Europe who will do this kind of testing but it will cost you, especially for microbial/contaminant testing.


----------



## MAD King (May 10, 2016)

Damn. I travel a lot between Europe and USA, but how do I get gear over there?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 11, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Damn. I travel a lot between Europe and USA, but how do I get gear over there?



You could mail your gear to the testing lab in Europe. You don't need to travel there to give it to them personally.


----------



## MAD King (May 11, 2016)

I have family there, so I go there twice a year.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 12, 2016)

Check this out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4prPIcf64bI

I have NOT used this product just saw this video the other day, let us know how it works for you.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4prPIcf64bI
> 
> I have NOT used this product just saw this video the other day, let us know how it works for you.



That's the same BS as labmax.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

MAD King said:


> I have family there, so I go there twice a year.



So do I but that doesn't mean I want to be smuggling scheduled drugs through airport security.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> That's the same BS as labmax.



Im just curious why do you say they're BS? They don't work? Ive never seen either, it looked interesting.


----------



## MAD King (May 12, 2016)

With all this self home doing test out there, you cannot do a real test on all the substances which are in. This is just a money making crap. You need to use chromatography and other equipment to detect all these including bacteria and other foreign stuff. That is why such tests cost several hundred dollars.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Im just curious why do you say they're BS? They don't work? Ive never seen either, it looked interesting.



It's a colorimetric test which is only enough to give presumptive evidence, nothing conclusive. It's like when cops test for narcos on the scene. They drop what they think is drugs in a small vial and if it changes color they have enough reason to believe drugs are present. BUT when you are taken to court this cannot be used as evidence bc it's only presumptive. A real lab must go back and verify or disprove the results. 

Bc there are so many hormones to test for, there are many many colors. It can be hard to decipher between various colors. Ppl make mistakes with this all the time. 

It does not offer any information about purity, concentration, or contamination.


----------



## cotton2012 (May 12, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's a colorimetric test which is only enough to give presumptive evidence, nothing conclusive. It's like when cops test for narcos on the scene. They drop what they think is drugs in a small vial and if it changes color they have enough reason to believe drugs are present. BUT when you are taken to court this cannot be used as evidence bc it's only presumptive. A real lab must go back and verify or disprove the results.
> 
> Bc there are so many hormones to test for, there are many many colors. It can be hard to decipher between various colors. Ppl make mistakes with this all the time.
> 
> It does not offer any information about purity, concentration, or contamination.



Thanks Doc appreciate the info, i figured it was to good to be true people always tryin to make a buck.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 12, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Thanks Doc appreciate the info, i figured it was to good to be true people always tryin to make a buck.



They're worth it to some ppl but IMO it's just a waste of money.


----------



## Caballero (May 15, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am somehow tired of gambling with my health with the gear I receive and I would like to have some gear tested from time to time.
> Does anyone know a lab here in the USA which tests for the ingredients as well as microbiotic and chemical contaminants?
> ...


I've been researching this topic recently and found a testing facility in Europe. You mail the gear and the cost is roughly $300 Euro/$340 US per sample.


----------



## green (May 22, 2016)

MAD King said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am somehow tired of gambling with my health with the gear I receive and I would like to have some gear tested from time to time.
> Does anyone know a lab here in the USA which tests for the ingredients as well as microbiotic and chemical contaminants?
> ...



there used to be a few labs in USA but they have been busted LE for testing controlled substances. No lab in USA will officially accept AAS


----------



## green (May 22, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4prPIcf64bI
> 
> I have NOT used this product just saw this video the other day, let us know how it works for you.



what he is selling is labmax knock off.

his test does not work and he is charging more than labmax

see the color chart of the roid test, dbol is red in both test vails, drop protein pill, vitamins etc and you get the same color, no way to know if it is dbol
the same with the rest of AAS his test is supposed to test, it is not worth a shit. he is selling from his apartment and somebody makes the vials for him.


----------



## lincolntt (Jun 3, 2016)

cotton2012 said:


> Im just curious why do you say they're BS? They don't work? Ive never seen either, it looked interesting.



Maybe his stuffs was less quality or purity than expected.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 3, 2016)

lincolntt said:


> Maybe his stuffs was less quality or purity than expected.



slap across the face.good morning


----------

